# Hands-down best Oil furnace?



## normancarpentry (Aug 11, 2006)

Hey there. What oil furnace would we all recommend for a New England winter? Building a brand new 3100sf and we're going forced warm/central air. I already know oil is the choice, but is there a furnace that is proven to be the best? Also, I'm taking bids for the job (Oakham, northern-central Mass) if anyone is interested.

Later.


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

An oil furnace is only as good as the burner. Look for a Beckett burner. Other than that, it doesn't matter much what brand the rest of the furnace is.

Oil and coal fired furnaces are a geographical oddity. You'll find that 90% of them are used here in the northeast.


----------

